# 98 mauser custom 30.06 .



## Lake_and_stream (Nov 6, 2012)

Have made up my mind , I am going to sell my Remington and build a ground up custom rifle. 

starting with a 98 mauser action . Going to be a 30.06 when it's done . Looked at fluted stainless barrels today and stocks . Going with a 2 stage adj. trigger 

Anyone have any experience finding parts or putting one of these together?  

any help would be great . 

looking to avoid common problems rather then fix them later .


----------



## tom ga hunter (Nov 8, 2012)

I'd start with a commercial Mauser action preferable a FN or Interarms, the gunsmithing to get a military action into usable condition is more than starting with a commercial action.


----------



## weagle (Nov 8, 2012)

+1 what Tom said.

Look for an old JC Higgins Model 50 (FN Commercial 98 mauser) action.  

Weagle


----------



## TaxPhd (Nov 8, 2012)

Do you have the proper tools?  Have you ever headspaced a rifle before?

Building a bolt gun is a lot different from, say, putting together an AR-15.


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Nov 8, 2012)

TOOLS- yes , head spacing- yes

My father inlaw is a master gunsmith, he is just making me head this one up by myself.  like i said trying to avoid any common problems rather then learn a " valuable lesson" from the old man...LOL


----------



## weagle (Nov 8, 2012)

Sounds like you have access to the tools and skills to make a genuine Mauser custom rifle.

In that case my suggestion would be a DWM built 1909 action.  I would slim down and re-contour  the original hinged bottom metal, cut the bolt handle off and replace it with a Dakota style, and install a 3 position winchester style safety.  I'd use a slim profile Lothar walther barrel without the fluting.  Timney makes and excellent adjustable trigger.  Of course you will need to drill and tap the action for scope bases.  

The Holy Grail of mauser actions for a custom build is the BRNO G 33/40.  It is a small ring, full length action with lightening cuts.  They are expensive though and most purists would crucify you for sporterizing one.  I have no such reservations.  

I always think it's a shame to build a custom rifle in 30.06.  It's a wonderful chambering, but it makes me yawn.  I would go for something with a little more cool factor:  8x57, 7x57, 25.06, .280, 35 Whelen, 257 roberts, 9.3x62.

This is a good forum for mauser info: 
http://forums.accuratereloading.com/eve/forums/a/frm/f/3281019521


----------



## TaxPhd (Nov 8, 2012)

weagle said:


> I always think it's a shame to build a custom rifle in 30.06.  It's a wonderful chambering, but it makes me yawn.  I would go for something with a little more cool factor:  8x57, 7x57, 25.06, .280, 35 Whelen, 257 roberts, 9.3x62.



I agree 100%

My choice is 7x57, but that is too mundane.  I prefer the snobby British .275 Rigby, and my rifle would be marked as such.


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Nov 9, 2012)

I think its boring cause it works so well.  I like the variety of ammo and the versatility of the rifle . Plus a little cheaper to build.

I have a custom double set trigger 

A 1898 austrian military receiver large ring

a really nice  matching bolt- that i am setting up to jewel ( machine turn)  

Just ordered a Hogue Full Bed Block Stock in  Timber camo

Nikkon prostaff 4x9x40 in real tree camo

still looking for a barrel - cant decide on stainless,fluted or not,raw steel and have it coated ???

we are going to drill a muzzle break 

I have a NCstar bipod sitting here . that will get put on but not be permanent


----------



## chuckdog (Nov 9, 2012)

The long clunky bolt and poor lock time would make a 700 or even a Howa action action more appealing for me.

Most every 98 I've had was rock solid. My first a .257 Roberts, but it was strictly hunter accurate. I've found the 98's more difficult to shoot with pin point accuracy. I'm looking at buying a new CZ right now, so I ain't sour on em', but I wouldn't base another custom rifle on the Mauser action.


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Nov 10, 2012)

Have a 700 now , just tired of looking at the same ole off the shelf rifle that everyone else has and with the access to everything i need i want something custom. have been tossing around diff. caliber ideas but i keep ending up at 30.06 - although the 7mm mauser is a nice looking round, never shot one though??


----------



## rayjay (Nov 15, 2012)

weagle said:


> ...... make a genuine Mauser custom rifle.
> l]



Woohooooo it's 1965 all over again 

Just poking fun at Weagle !!


----------



## weagle (Nov 17, 2012)

rayjay said:


> Woohooooo it's 1965 all over again
> 
> Just poking fun at Weagle !!



You know I love a Mauser Sporter.


----------



## rayjay (Nov 17, 2012)

weagle said:


> You know I love a Mauser Sporter.



A few years back there was an FN single shot Mauser target action [ whole rifle actually ] on GB and I thought about bidding on it. It went for less than $500. This was when I first got my lathe and milling machine and thought I was going to be building lots of target rifle projects


----------



## tom ga hunter (Nov 22, 2012)

The top picture is what I consider the perfect Mauser working custom It. is a 7x57.  FN Mauser action, Douglas #2 barrel, browning trigger, SAKO bottom metal, Brown Percision stock & Leupold VX3 2.5x8 scope.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Dec 6, 2012)

Im bout to do the same thing and cant decide between 25-06 and 30-06. Im leaning towards the 30-06 simply because of ammo availability and i dont have one, as everyone should.


----------

